# Kauai [What resorts have 2 bdms. - both with king beds?]



## Magic1962 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello, I am planning to spend 3 nights in Kauai in November 2016... We are adding that onto the end of our week at Honolulu.... Does anyone know if any of the resorts that trade through RCI have at least one king bed in a two bedroom unit??? We would love two, but know we are pressing  or luck... Dave....


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't think you will be able to get 3 nights through RCI.  *[CORRECTION - You CAN.] *

 Consider renting through an owner.  Wyndham owners can book short stays since it's a points system.

Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas has King beds in the master, and a queen bed, or 2 twins in the 2nd bedroom.  They also have 2 baths.

It's centrally located on the ocean, between Kapa'a and Lihue - about 10 min. from the airport.

Another option would be the (nice but inexpensive) Aqua Kauai Beach Resort Hotel on the same property:  http://www.kauaibeachresorthawaii.com


----------



## Magic1962 (Oct 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I don't think you will be able to get 3 nights through RCI.  Consider renting through an owner.  Wyndham owners can book short stays since it's a points system.
> 
> Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas has King beds in the master, and a queen bed, or 2 twins in the 2nd bedroom.  They also have 2 baths.
> 
> ...


Thanks Denise!!!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2015)

Floor plan:  






Resort:  http://www.pahio.com/resorts/Resorts/Kauai_Beach_Villas/kauai_beach_villas_19.html


----------



## linsj (Oct 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I don't think you will be able to get 3 nights through RCI.



Not so. I've added on to a week at Kauai Beach Villas with 3 extra nights there via RCI, using Hilton points.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2015)

linsj said:


> Not so. I've added on to a week at Kauai Beach Villas with 3 extra nights there via RCI, using Hilton points.



Good to know!  I didn't know you could do that!


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 3, 2015)

There are actually 13 rci points resorts that deposit nightly stays into RCI including Kauai Beach Villas.  Everyday from May 1, 2016 through Aug 1 (10 months- the first possible available day) is available for check in.  OP has RCI points at less than $0.007 per point.  No unit or view preference but going through RCI is going to be less expensive. Mid week 3 night stay in a 2 br including a $100 cleaning fee would still be around $350.  There would be an additional occupancy tax but that would probably apply to renting from a Wyndham owner as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> There are actually 13 rci points resorts that deposit nightly stays into RCI including Kauai Beach Villas.  Everyday from May 1, 2016 through Aug 1 (10 months- the first possible available day) is available for check in.  OP has RCI points at less than $0.007 per point.  No unit or view preference but going through RCI is going to be less expensive. Mid week 3 night stay in a 2 br including a $100 cleaning fee would still be around $350.  There would be an additional occupancy tax but that would probably apply to renting from a Wyndham owner as well.



That is a great deal - and yes, whoever is using the unit pays TAT - about $7 per night.

Although, this resort's strong point is it's Ocean Front views, so if view is important to the OP, he should consider renting an Ocean Front unit from a Wyndham points Owner, or a private condo owner, because there are also private condo rentals at this resort.


----------



## Magic1962 (Oct 4, 2015)

linsj said:


> Not so. I've added on to a week at Kauai Beach Villas with 3 extra nights there via RCI, using Hilton points.



so is it hard to get a three day stay for here for a Nov. Date???(again this will be for Nov. 2016)  and I only have RCI points not Hilton Points???

thanks for everyones help... Dave


----------



## Magic1962 (Dec 17, 2015)

*refreshing this thread.....*

the big question I had was do all of the two bedroom timeshares have at least one of them that has a king size bed in them???   also do any of them have two rooms with a king size bed? I can only trade points through RCI  and I will be there for 3 days..... thanks  Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 17, 2015)

Magic1962 said:


> the big question I had was do all of the two bedroom timeshares have at least one of them that has a king size bed in them???   also do any of them have two rooms with a king size bed? I can only trade points through RCI  and I will be there for 3 days..... thanks  Dave



From post #2:  





> Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas has King beds in the master, and a queen bed, or 2 twins in the 2nd bedroom. They also have 2 baths.


----------



## Magic1962 (Dec 18, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> From post #2:



Thanks Dense for the information!!!! I Have been going through ALL OF the Timeshares in Kauai because if they don't have any room if there is a second and third choice.....


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 18, 2015)

Magic1962 said:


> Thanks Dense for the information!!!! I Have been going through ALL OF the Timeshares in Kauai because if they don't have any room if there is a second and third choice.....



If there is a specific resort you are looking at, post the name of the resort, and I'm sure someone will know.


----------



## Magic1962 (Dec 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> If there is a specific resort you are looking at, post the name of the resort, and I'm sure someone will know.



Wyndham Shearwater (#2638) and the Wyndham Bali Hai Villas (#3031) are the other places I wanted to know if in the two bedroom through an RCI  trade if one is a king and any knowledge on size of bed in other  room???? 

Thanks...... Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2015)

Here you go - Pahio has floor plans and unit descriptions on their website:

http://www.pahio.com


----------



## Magic1962 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Wyndham Shearwater (#2638)*

Wow, I got the trade.... Got online last night at midnight and booked the Wyndham Shearwater 2 bedroom for three nightsI am so excited!!!!!!!!! A week at the Hilton Grand Waikikian finished off by 3 days at the Wyndham Shearwater!!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone who have commented on my questions about trading into Kauai..... Dave :whoopie:


----------



## slip (Jan 14, 2016)

That's great Dave. You'll love Shearwater.


----------



## tfalk (Jan 19, 2016)

Shearwater is a great place, just don't go there expecting it to be 'oceanfront'...  It is, only if you consider 100+ feet straight down to be oceanfront


----------



## lily28 (Jan 20, 2016)

linsj said:


> Not so. I've added on to a week at Kauai Beach Villas with 3 extra nights there via RCI, using Hilton points.



My friend is looking at options to join us in Kauai for few days during the summer.  She bought Wyndham from the developer and deposited some Wyndham points into rci. Can she book the nightly stays in Kauai using her Wyndham point deposit in RCI?  Since I bought my Wyndham point resale, I don't know whether it is possible or not.  Thanks


----------

